# Frustrated - how to get baby to swallow medicine??!?!



## Hokulele (Mar 2, 2005)

DD (7 months) was prescribed an antibiotic on Tuesday. Since then I've managed to get her to swallow maybe a fourth of the amount she is supposed to have swallowed. The doc's office is saying this is serious and that if she doesn't start taking more in then they will have to do something different. Great. The last thing I want is MORE meds in my sweet baby. Ugh!

*HOW do I get her to take this medicine???* Here is what I've tried:

- squirting small amounts in the pocket between her jaw and cheek
- blowing in her face to get her to swallow
- holding her nose (torture, but I was desperate)
- distracting & sneaking it in
- letting her drink it from a cup
- letting her hold the dropper and put it in her own mouth
- getting her to giggle and ambushing
- combinations of all of the above

She's is a master at pursing her lips tight and blowing bubbles to get it out. Is there any other trick I can try? She's EBF and has never had a bottle. I could try to pump (for the first time) and give her a bottle with meds in it, I'm not at all confident that would help.

Anyone have ideas? ANYONE? I just so so so want to avoid further medical treatments. UGH!


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Not a popular answer- but how needed do YOU think the antibiotics are? Is she still ill? Is she improving?










-Angela


----------



## Smithie (Dec 4, 2003)

How about a medicine-dispensing pacifier?


----------



## Hokulele (Mar 2, 2005)

I honestly don't know how much I think the antibiotics are needed. She still seems to be uncomfortable but improving. She was sick and unhappy for a long time before the pedi and I decided on the antibiotic, so this is kind of a last-resort.

However, the fact that I'm wishy-washy on it, and not adamantly against the meds, makes me think she does need them. I'm normally very very against meds (DD1 has NEVER had antibiotics) so the fact that I've even considered them seems a sign that maybe I sense she needs them.

The medicine dispensing pacifier is a good idea. I'll try that. At this point, I'll try ANYTHING. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## spirit4ever (Nov 4, 2004)

my dd is on anitbiotics, you have tried everything i have!!! the only that helps get some into her is that i use the safety first dropper, it slowly goes in. she is not good with a syringe at all. I'm lucky if she swallows half.


----------



## mamabella (Dec 16, 2004)

I would also try putting the dropper/syringe in the inside pocket of her cheek while holding her in a nursing position (like cradle hold) then immediately after you put in the meds, offer your breast - I use this method when giving my dc's homeopathics and it seems to work - my dc's would end up swallowing the meds with the breastmilk - especially if they are hungry or it is a normal time/place to nurse.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Could you get the doctor to get you a new prescription for something that maybe tastes worse but you don't have to get as much in her?


----------



## verdepark (Jan 3, 2008)

You don't need to buy a special medicine dispensing pacifier, any bottle nipple will do. Just put the appropriately measured medicine in the nipple and let the babe suck it out of it.


----------



## Aliviasmom (Jul 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamabella* 
I would also try putting the dropper/syringe in the inside pocket of her cheek while holding her in a nursing position (like cradle hold) then immediately after you put in the meds, offer your breast - I use this method when giving my dc's homeopathics and it seems to work - my dc's would end up swallowing the meds with the breastmilk - especially if they are hungry or it is a normal time/place to nurse.

I was going to suggest something similar to this too. If she's sitting up, she's more able to spit it up. But if she's laying down (may take two people







), she won't be able to spit it out and will be more likely to swallow it.


----------



## JustVanessa (Sep 7, 2005)

With ds2 (has been on reflux meds) I would take a 1ml syringe and squirt around .2 of a ml into the back of his mouth at a time. Slow process but it got in. Does your babe eat solids? You could always mix it into some apple sauce.


----------



## ICURNMama (Oct 28, 2008)

When my DD had really bad thrush and had to take fluconazole, the only way I could get her to take it was to express some BM into a cup, mix it with the med and then give it to her with a bottle. Shes not much of a bottle girl so it usually took a long time but at least I knew she was getting the med.


----------



## amberskyfire (Sep 15, 2007)

I accidentally syringe-trained mine. I used to put her teething medicine which is sweet in a syringe and she would get so excited every time she saw that thing. Now I can break out a syringe with anything in it and she will open up and gulp it down greedily before she even tastes it to see what it is.

Maybe try giving your baby a teeny bit of sugar water or breastmilk in a syringe several times a day, then come at her with the medicine. If she likes what she usually tastes in there, she might be more receptive to getting it, especially if she feels it's her choice and not a fight.

Good luck!


----------



## Arwyn (Sep 9, 2004)

Try hand expressing, mixing with the medicine, and spoon or cup feeding it. If you can get it in a pill form that will disolve in liquid (your milk), that might be easier than an icky flavored liquid that's going to have a lot more volume.

That's how we did naked baby's medicine every day of his life until he was over a year. It wasn't always easy, but the practice did help some I'll admit.


----------

